# Blueberry Mr.Nice Guy



## TwoSpirit (Feb 3, 2013)

Well yesterday afternoon I was fortunate enough to stumble upon some nice medical bud from an acquaintance. Apparently the name is Blueberry Mr.Nice Guy. I can see where the name may come from as it has a sweeter, somewhat fruity taste. Buds look nice and fluffy too.

I have a question that may seem dumb, but I'm coming to you guys for help. When I woke up this morning I discovered I've come down with a pretty bad chest cold. Do you think that this medical marijuana may help my situation or just make things worse for my lungs ? I haven't smoked at all today so I thought I'd ask what was a good idea before I essentially start wasting my Nice Guy.


----------



## Whatstrain (Feb 6, 2013)

Common sense says if your having any chest cold/chest problems then smoking ANYTHING isnt going to be good for you. However when i get sick i like to vape at around 320-345 to help me sleep.


----------



## Turm (Feb 13, 2013)

I got some mr nice guy right now, not blueberry MNG though  But yes, smoking is only going to make your lungs worse.


----------

